# Squash? cordial



## Bazonian (Mar 25, 2012)

I have newly been diagnosed with type two diabetes. I like drinking squash type drinks. Has anyone got advice on what to drink/Not to drink. Or any alternatives?. Also are herbal teas ok.

Sorry if this question is a bit boring.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, you've just answered my question from your other thread about how long you have been diagnosed! I regularly drink the 'no added sugar squashes that you dilute from tescos, or Robinsons drinks - makes a nice alternative to water! Herbal teas are fine! 

Have a look in our There is a lot of good reading in our Useful links thread for sone good information to get you up to speed with what diabetes is all about


----------



## Bazonian (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi thanks Northerner

i think a lot of my questions will seem very basic for a while, I am just finding my feet.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 25, 2012)

Bazonian said:


> Hi thanks Northerner
> 
> i think a lot of my questions will seem very basic for a while, I am just finding my feet.



No problems - nothing is considered 'silly' here, so if it is bothering or confusing you, please ask!


----------



## Steff (Mar 25, 2012)

I drink a little amound of diluted lime cordial with sparkling water, bottle lasts me ages as well.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 25, 2012)

I love fruit flavoured 'fizzy' water.  Really refreshing.  Says nothing artificial in it.

Mind you - ordinary tea and coffee are OK too.


----------

